# GF6:  Difference between 'emerge sync' and 'emerge rsync'

## pjp

What's diff between 'emerge sync' and 'emerge rsync'?

----------

## kallamej

As of portage-2.0.51:

```
emerge rsync

*** 'rsync' will now install the package rsync.

*** To sync the tree, please use '--sync' instead.
```

----------

